# Jennings auger bit... which Jennings?



## robdbeal (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi all, I recently found some auger bits in an antique store. One was a size 16 New Haven Copper Co. and the other was a size 14 but I couldn't quite make out the maker's mark. One of the markings has an obvious "nnings" which I tried searching. I found plenty of Russell Jennings and a few C. E. Jennings but nothing including the other marking. I've included a picture of the mark with the two legible sections with red boxes around them. In the first box I can make out an "A M (W?)..." and in the second box "...(E?)NNINGS". Can anybody shed some light as to the maker?


----------



## robdbeal (Apr 9, 2013)

Eek, sorry about the picture size, didn't realize it would be that large. It cut off the second box also, I will post that half as soon as I can.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

It could say AMES. He was a maker of auger bits but didn't design his own - he paid for the right to use other people's patterns, so maybe it says AMES - JENNINGS bit or Jennings style.

It could also be part of a hardware store name.

JAMES SWAN also has an AM, and they made russell Jennings style bits, but there doesn't look to be enough space there for James Swan and Swan bits have a pretty cool logo so I'm guessing that's not it. You'll have to zap it in the electrolysis tank and see what is revealed.


----------



## robdbeal (Apr 9, 2013)

I do want to give it an electro bath but I'm almost afraid to. It has some heavy rusting and I think it's gonna be really heavy pitting.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Well then you're better off keeping those pits covered with a fat coat of rust!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

If they've got that much rust it doesn't matter what you do to them. Rust just makes for more rust so if you want to try using them or keep them from disintegrating you'll need to handle the rust.


----------



## robdbeal (Apr 9, 2013)

OK, sorry for the delay… here's the other half of the picture.


----------

